# progesterone level test [day 21 ] clomid



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girlies 
just a quick question ,
i did see this somewhere on ff but cant find it anywhere , ive looked on the web too but its all  to me and american mostly ..

im just wondering what all your day 21 test come back as [ for ovulation ] past and present. 
i was told theres a good chance i prob ovulated this cycle 
i was told it must be over 28 .. 28 what [ ng/mil ] etc 

please please please reply .. 
even ex clomid girlies who are now pregnant xxx

lots of love kitty x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hiya my dr told me it needed to be above 20 my went up to 32.
Hope this helps.
Olive XX


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya i thought it had to be over 30 to ovulate but not too sure actually sorry kitty 2 crash ur post but I was wondering what the highest level & lowest is supposed to be to ovulate if anyone could answer that as well??


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

I also think it was to be 30 or over......my highest has been 1.7!!


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thats ok lolly u can share this post xx

well i was told 28 to ovulate or over

i got 55.1 seems ive finally ovulated [ 1st time on clomid ] its the metformin cooolllllll . 
hope its good enough to get a bfp on tues , if not hope next cycle does as well too on higher dosage next time if this fails xx

thanks girlies more results are welcome


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya kitty - thanx   i phoned the docs today and the receptionist said mine was 145? i find that hard to believe as last month it was 25, the daft cow probably read it wrong it probably said 14.5    if u have 55 u must have ovulated i reckon, good luck for a   for u


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

lolly she daft cow .. she tried lol 
thats still quite high i never got that b4 .
1st time on clomid alone did nothing not a little stim .. 

hoping things go well for you hun .. 

all i can put it down to wiv my result is the metformin helping clomid work ..
i loads of research on that .. must be true .. 
just hope i dont need to go through the ivf route again fingers crossed .. 

ihope its a bfp tue but if not im still happy ive flipping ovulated  

yipppyyyyy 

love kitty x


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

yep it's definatley a big step in the right direction, good luck hun


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls me again  
just wondered if anyone can understand this ..

Weeks of pregnancy  Progesterone levels for a single baby (ng/ml) 
Before pregnancy  1 to 28 
Conception to 12 weeks 9 to 47 
12 to 28 weeks 17 to 146 
28 weeks till birth 55 to 200 

i read this  on jjr 2ww clomid diary  and she mentioned this .. 
im confussed  . mines 55.1 progesterone level on cd21

does it mean u conceived or not ,not sure what to think now ..        

a confussed kitty x


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

me too


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls been searching the net .. got some more info i thought i share ..
also alot of the webside was on about using progesterone cream and tablets , and natural progesterone etc to help .. and ovulate and conceive .. if this tx fails im going to try it .. try anything 

PROGESTERONE LEVELS IN PREGNANCY

Progesterone is a hormone that helps prepare the endometrium, the lining of the uterus, for the arrival and implantation of an embryo.

Progesterone Levels in Pregnancy: Pregnant and Non-Pregnant Subjects

Reference Ranges for Progesterone Assay (ICMA)[1]

Males: 0.3 - 1.2 ng/mL 
Females: 
Follicular phase 0.2 - 1.4 ng/mL 
Luteal phase 3.3 - 25.0 ng/mL 
Mid-luteal phase 4.4 - 28.0 ng/mL 
Postmenopausal less than 0.7 ng/mL 
Pregnant 
1st trimester 11.2 - 90.0 ng/mL 
2nd trimester 25.6 - 89.4 ng/mL 
3rd trimester 48.4 - 422.5 ng/mL

1. Chiron Diagnostics ACS:Centaur Progesterone Assay Manual.1998 
Progesterone is a hormone that helps prepare the endometrium, the lining of the uterus, for the arrival and implantation of an embryo.

Looking for an all natural way to lengthen your luteal phase? Try progesterone cream. My favorite is "Happy PMS"


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You need to be very aware that different labs use varying measurements and ranges so if you're comparing levels then you should always use in the context of the measurement.

Many clinics use pmol/l measurement in which case, they like to see a progesterone level at 30+ nmol/l (some say 40+ nmol/l).

Other clinics use ng/ml measurement where they would look for a measurement over 10/15 ng/ml.

10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l 

Progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when it should be tested.  Having progesterone tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14...if you ovulate earlier or later its best to try and get tested accordingly.

If you had a progesterone level of around 28 nmol/l then this would be seen as "borderline" ovulation which could mean that you didn't have the progesterone tested on the correct day at 7dpo (possibly had tested a day early)...or it could mean that you ovulated but it was a weaker ovulation eg maybe the egg was a little immature.

With regards to levels of progesterone throughout cycle as per the ranges given in post above...these can be very desceptive and shouldn't really be looked at as definites.  Progesterone levels vary so much between women that there is no way of knowing if pregnant from the levels alone...only testing for the hcg hormone can show whether pg or not.

When I've had progesterone tested during natural cycles my levels varied between 61-81 nmol/l and the lowest I had was 48 nmol/l but that was cycle just after ivf.  I also took 6mths clomid to boost as ovulate naturally...my levels on 2mths I was tested were 103 nmol/l and 105 nmol/l as I released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle.

Some women who are pregnant may have the same or even lower progesterone levels than mine were...and I wasn't pg.  This is why you shouldn't use progesterone as an indication of pregnancy.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thanks minxy .. someone understands what the measurments means  the ng/mil etc .. 

great advice  hun .. been waiting for u to post xxxx 
i think that helps alot of us to understand it abit better now xx 

thankyou 

kitty x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just logged on to say don't use progesterone levels as indication of pregnancy but good old minxy beat me to it!!!!!   

Isn't it a great feeling when you ovulate  

Love and babydust to you all.


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi sweet kitty, 
I have just been for my day 21 bloods this morning, I had it done at my GP, 
I  asked her what would be the pogesterone level if i ovulated this month!!!  well she didn't know, i was thinking oh my god i got no hope here!!! 
Anyway after looking in 3 different books she told me that it has to be over 30nml to indicate ovulation, so then i asked her what nml was, nml is nannamole (don't kow if thats how you spell it) so there you go learn something new every day  I have to phone up on mon/tues to get my results, really hope it's over 30 or i'll   
Thanks for posting this first question, i would of never known to ask my GP what to look for if you hadn't. 
susan xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thanks susan 
thanks for finding out .. im glad i was some sort of help , and your a great help too .. 
i hope others can understand it more now x [ see ....team work , you get answers ] 
good luck with your results on mon/tues 
you have to let me know how u go on . 
fingers crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxx 
kitty x


----------

